# plowing snow with my 2006 2 wheel drive chevy dually 3500 dump



## acollins3 (Nov 15, 2008)

I am planning to put a meyers plow on my 3500 2 wheel drive dually dump. Will it be ok in the snow? How much snow will I be able to push? I will only be plowing driveways. Thanks


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Just put alot of weight in the back and should work allrite.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

It would do ok depending on the size of the blade and the amount of ballast you put in the rear.

Driveways however are not a good idea. All the starting and stopping, going slow, driveways with hills or inclines/declines in them and tight areas with the need to run over snow or back up in snow will your downfall.

The best place for that truck is wide open parking lots that are flat. Momentum will be your friend in that case. And plow with the storm. You can't go out with a 8"+ on the ground and expect to cruise right through it.

And on here I've heard that meyer's has some issues they need to work on. Most would say go with a Western/Fisher, Boss, Blizzard, SnoWay.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

You want to plow driveways with a dually Dump

OK..... I wanna plow WalMart with my Jeep


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

acollins3;637046 said:


> I am planning to put a meyers plow on my 3500 2 wheel drive dually dump. Will it be ok in the snow? How much snow will I be able to push? I will only be plowing driveways. Thanks


no on doing driveways, yes to doing lots, the 2wd is not going to work in your favor.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

acollins3;637046 said:


> I am planning to put a meyers plow on my 3500 2 wheel drive dually dump. Will it be ok in the snow? How much snow will I be able to push? I will only be plowing driveways. Thanks


Don't want to rain on your parade but the 2WD and driveways are NOT good together. Make sure if you do try it to bring extra money for a tow truck. You Will get stuck at some point. JMO


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

I'd have to agree. We do just fine with 2wd dumps for municipal & mid to large commercial, especially with a loaded vbox in the back. If your only doing driveways, think smaller and 4wd as manuverablility is key when it comes to residentials.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

We dont do any residentials but I must agree with the above posters, we have a 2006 gmc 3500 dumper, works real well for flat parking lots where you can have momentum in your favor, and a load of salt in the back, but i would think a lot of starting and stopping would lead to a lot more potentials for getting stuck


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

Forget the drives and just sub for someone that does big lots. You could get a big lot and do it yourself, but these lots were signed months ago. Big lot, you will be just fine, throw about 2000# in back and you will be fine. I have a F-350 and plow 80% of the time in 2wd. I could probably never put it in 4wd, but it is just to easy to flip a switch when I start getting a little wheel spin


----------



## ptllandscapeIL (Jan 15, 2004)

yeah put it this way I have the same truck but wiht 4x4 and when we get a major snow i sometimes have to use ti on driveways amd ive gotton stuck at least 4 times in 2 years


----------



## weasel11 (Dec 4, 2008)

ducatirider944;641528 said:


> Forget the drives and just sub for someone that does big lots. You could get a big lot and do it yourself, but these lots were signed months ago. Big lot, you will be just fine, throw about 2000# in back and you will be fine. I have a F-350 and plow 80% of the time in 2wd. I could probably never put it in 4wd, but it is just to easy to flip a switch when I start getting a little wheel spin


I posted here for info on starting out and go some good info on set ups, however I assumed I needed to set up the 4x4's in my fleet but would love to use a couple of 2x4's I have because they go back to the dealer in March(lease runs out) They are F350 Duallies 7.3 diesel. Can I put Snoway or SnowSport on these and be ok in snow 6" or less. Do I need chains? any info would be great


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

weasel I understand your thinking, but soon to be lease returns after a season of snow will cost a pile to make pretty again. imo


----------



## weasel11 (Dec 4, 2008)

BlackIrish;667805 said:


> weasel I understand your thinking, but soon to be lease returns after a season of snow will cost a pile to make pretty again. imo


yeah but my dealer is real cool. I do a lot of biz there. How about my question though? Any experience with this


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

If you're serious about doing drives with this truck, you need a set of very good chains. And probably a cheap set for backup just in case. Keep some salted sand in the back. The weight for traction, and loose sand if you get stuck. You might even consider a winch. The receiver mount ones are cool, and handy to have anyway. An 8 foot plow would be the minimum for a dually. I like my Fishers, but by whatever brand is popular in your area and has a good dealer nearby.


----------



## weasel11 (Dec 4, 2008)

2COR517;669583 said:


> If you're serious about doing drives with this truck, you need a set of very good chains. And probably a cheap set for backup just in case. Keep some salted sand in the back. The weight for traction, and loose sand if you get stuck. You might even consider a winch. The receiver mount ones are cool, and handy to have anyway. An 8 foot plow would be the minimum for a dually. I like my Fishers, but by whatever brand is popular in your area and has a good dealer nearby.


Thanks for the advice, however maybe I jumped in to this thread without giving enuf info. the dually will be for parking lots(gas stations, warehouse(2), NO DRIVEWAYS too much stopping and turning. So what chains would you recommend for a dually and what can I expect out of a dually. How about the SnowSport? Thanks


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

If you're just doing parking areas, you should be in good shape. Get some very good snow tires, studded if they are legal in your area. Keep the chains handy if the snow gets real deep or heavy. You definitely want plenty of weight in the back. Probably 2000 pounds to start. You may want to try taking off the outside duals. That would put all your weight on one tire, which should give better bite. It would also help keep you from running over your windrows if you have a smaller plow. You will probably need to be most careful when pushing back edges or stacking. This is where you can get stuck more easily.

As for the SnowSport, I have never seen one. I googled it. Just my speculation here, but I dont think it is up to the task. I can't imagine a 1500 dollar plow mounted into a receiver hitch is going to fare too well when you hit a curb or whatever with a 8 - 10 thousand pound truck. I saw the HD model at 7' with a rubber cutting edge. You need at least an 8' with a steel trip edge or fold over protection. It looks like it is manual angle, which just isn't going to work for your proposed application. Fisher, Meyer, Blizzard, Boss make plows that are more up to task for you.


----------



## Pennings Garden (Dec 11, 2006)

theplowmeister;637191 said:


> You want to plow driveways with a dually Dump
> 
> OK..... I wanna plow WalMart with my Jeep


I've been doing drives with a dually dump for years????

but ours is 4WD


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

I plowed lots AND drives with a 1 ton dump for years. You just get to know your limitations in backdragging and such. I used Goodyear Wrangler XG's across the back (don't think they even make these tires anymore). There were a few times that I went off the edge of a parking lot and had a hard time getting back up (carry shovel and salt), and you certainly don't have the stacking capability as you do with 4wd. Another thing to look out for, is loading docks. Sometimes, you have to pull them out in increments in they are deep and/or steep. You definitely need to be loaded down rather well in the back, also.


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

you don't need to worry about chains and all that crap. Your truck will do fine. I have an 03 Chevy 2500hd that has 4x4 and i have honestly never ever used it while plowing. The only time i use it is when i ( rarely because of previous experiences) tow a trailer with my ATV in the winter. All the people on this site talk down about everyones equipment if it isn't the best set up or top of the line. And a couple bags of salt in the back would help but not necessary. As long as you have decent treed on your tires your in great shape!!


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

your prob gonna want to get a set of chains


----------



## mtnzone (Apr 8, 2008)

Joesno;671992 said:


> you don't need to worry about chains and all that crap. Your truck will do fine. I have an 03 Chevy 2500hd that has 4x4 and i have honestly never ever used it while plowing. The only time i use it is when i ( rarely because of previous experiences) tow a trailer with my ATV in the winter. All the people on this site talk down about everyones equipment if it isn't the best set up or top of the line. And a couple bags of salt in the back would help but not necessary. As long as you have decent treed on your tires your in great shape!!


I know what you mean about the equipment... but your giving this guy some bad advice about him being fine............ you live in an extremely flat area... he on the other hand lives where they actually have inclines and declines...

So my suggestion to original poster.. use what you have. just be prepared... hell even with a 4x4 they can get stuck as well... grab some chains, studs or both.. have a good shovel or two, tow rope, sand/weight in the back, a winch if you can...... nothing like being extremely embarrassed when you have to flag down your competition to lend you a hand.........

my two cents...


----------

